# anyone take birth control



## feelinpoopy1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok Im in a flareup on and off for the past 2 1/2 years. I have also been on birth control since that time. IS THIS RELATED? Prior i rarely had a problem for 5 years ( while not on BC) and prior to 5years i was on BC and always had problems. Im going to stop them for a month and see how i feel. I missed a pill the other day so i took 2 pills the following day and the next day my ibs-d was out of control. I take the pill for very heavy bleeding...so im going to hate being off it too! I was so anemic from blood loss. Was wondering if anyone else out there is in BC and sees a correlation? I have been using Activa and Citracel and it has been helping somewhat lately and watching what im eating. I hate going out to eat and going to a mall ...like any other ibs-d sufferers!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormones effect IBS, but the effect of hormonal BC on IBS really varies.Some people find it bothers them, some people find it helps. Just depends on how you react to hormones, and how you react to them being regulated. A lot of women have worse IBS during their periods so sometimes BC can ease that, but others find it bothers them more than it helps.However, IBS tends to come and go for a lot of reasons, stress (both mental and physical, like weather and how well you sleep) diet, and sometimes for no reason at all. So that makes it hard to blame anything that one time is associated with an increase in symptoms as it may not be the obvious thing. It may take tracking a couple months off to see if it is different from when you are on them. I wouldn't make too many conclusions from a one time experiment.


----------



## mercedes (Mar 1, 2011)

I am on the contraceptive pill,and sometimes i question myself if that does anything,but i dont know if its in my head..becasue if i take it in the morning or day i tend to have to go to the toilet,so i take it before i go to sleep..and that does help,but i have asked my doctor if it does anything to IBS and she said no,but i dno..Let me know if you hear anything.Mercedes


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am going to move this to our Women's Forum where there is much more info. Especially see the thread thumbtacked to the top of that forum entitled "IBS & Hormones".


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

estrogen is an inflammatory hormone, it also unwinds myelin from nerves.............without enough progesterone, to rewind the myelin, estrogen goes unchecked & cause a lot of damage......... ibs is all about hyper-sensitive nerves & inflammation............cmt........


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

I have wondered about this as well. I have and IUD so I don't take birth control pills but I have wondered if it would help me any to go on them. I have had worse D on occasion with my period. It would be interesting to see more posts on this.


----------



## laurenibs (Apr 22, 2010)

Angry Canadian Girl said:


> I have wondered about this as well. I have and IUD so I don't take birth control pills but I have wondered if it would help me any to go on them. I have had worse D on occasion with my period. It would be interesting to see more posts on this.


----------



## kiwi19 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ive been on the yasmin pill for over two years now. I started getting IBS nearly 6 months ago. Im starting to wonder if being on hormones for so long might have caused it. Doctors will always its not a cause but there seems to be a lot of women asking the same question. I was looking at another forum where some women even said there IBS got better when they stopped taking yasmin. I wonder?? Im going straight off the pill now. Ill comment back if I get results. Being on the pill is not worth what im suffering everyday!!


----------

